# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  The hands of a child

## عبدالله الشيخ

*The hands of a child*

*صورة تم التقاطها لمولدة جديدة على الدنيا وفيها تعبر عن براءة الطفولة*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااااااااااااااااااالله
بجد معبره ماشاءالله
صوره ولااا احلى من هيك
يسلموو اخوي
موفق لكل خير

----------


## hope

*wooow*
*مآشاء الله* 

*مثل مآعودتنآ دائماً ـ ـ  الأبدآع في الالتقآط والدقهـ* 

*يعطيك العآفيهـ يافنآن ،،* 
*وتسلم يمينك عالصوره الابدآعيه*

*دوم بانتظار جديدك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو بس كأنها رسم

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> ياااااااااااااااااااالله
> بجد معبره ماشاءالله
> صوره ولااا احلى من هيك
> يسلموو اخوي
> موفق لكل خير



الاختـ الكريمهـ .,.,
دمعة طفله يتيمه .,., 
اشكر تواجدكـ العطر بين صفحتي .,., 
ولكي مني أجمل التحيه والتقدير .,., 
دمتـ بخير .,.,.,

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> *wooow*
> *مآشاء الله* 
> 
> *مثل مآعودتنآ دائماً ـ ـ الأبدآع في الالتقآط والدقهـ* 
> 
> *يعطيك العآفيهـ يافنآن ،،* 
> *وتسلم يمينك عالصوره الابدآعيه*
> 
> *دوم بانتظار جديدك*
> ...



hope .,., 
اشكر تواجدكـ البناء بين صورتي .,., 
وشكراً على إبداء الرأي .,., 
دمتـ بخير .,.,

----------


## جـــــــــوري

صوره في قمة الابدااع 
التقاطه دقيقه وموفقه 
لوسمحت عندي سؤال 
ماهي الكاميرا المستخدمه ؟
دمت مبدعاً
تحيااتي..

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
صورة جميلة جداً ومعبرة بشكل رائع ..
طريقة الالتقاط في قمة الدقة ..
ماشاء الله عليك أخوي دائماً
تورينا الابداع الرائع الذي لديك ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق ...

----------


## أبو سلطان

ما شاء الله

الله ايخليها و تتربى بعز أهلها

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> حلو بس كأنها رسم



 
اختي الكريمهـ .,., 
عفاف الهدى .,., 
الشكر الجزيل على إبداء الرأي .,., 
دمــتـ بخير .,.,

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> صوره في قمة الابدااع 
> التقاطه دقيقه وموفقه 
> لوسمحت عندي سؤال 
> ماهي الكاميرا المستخدمه ؟
> دمت مبدعاً
> تحيااتي..



الأختـ الكريمهـ .,.., 
الأروع تواجدكـ بيننا .,., 
نوع الكاميرا المستخدمة هي Nikon D80
دمتـ ودام تواجدكـ .,., 
تحياتي النديهـ .,.,

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> صورة جميلة جداً ومعبرة بشكل رائع ..
> طريقة الالتقاط في قمة الدقة ..
> ماشاء الله عليك أخوي دائماً
> تورينا الابداع الرائع الذي لديك ..
> الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
> 
> بالتوفيق ...



الأختـ الكريمهـ .,., 
همس الصمت .,., 
اجمل التحيه والتقدير لتواجدكـ العطر .,., 
وشكراً على إبداء الرأي بالصورة 
دمتـ بخير .,., 
عبدالله .,.,,.

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

> ما شاء الله
> 
> الله ايخليها و تتربى بعز أهلها



 
عزيزي الغالي .,., 
أبو سلطان .,., 
اشكر تواجدكـ اخي العزيز .,., 
دمتـ بخير .,.,.,

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



اللقطه مبدع ــه بـ ش ـكل ..


والتركيز على اليد بـ ح ـد ذاته مـ ع ـبر عن ج ـمال الموض ـوووع ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـااافيه خ ـيي ..


ويـ س ـلم أناااملك وع ـدستك المتميزه ..


لا ع ـدمنا رووع ـة ج ـديدك هنـا ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ماشاء الله 

التصوير رووووعه

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي

لاعدمنا ابداعاتك

----------


## نُون

لقطة موفقة ]..
للوقوف عليها ألفُ حديث ،،،

شكراً جزيلاً لتميزك ،
دمت بخير }...

----------


## sh0osh0o

*من جد ابداع ،،، احب ها النوع من التصوير :)

يعطيك الف عافيهـ 

دمت مبدع*

----------


## عطر الزمن

ماشاء الله صوره معبره 

وكانه يد الطفل ولد يومين او ثلاثه صح ؟؟

يبتدي يتمسك بالحياه 

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه على جهودك 

دمت بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------

